# RAF Heavies of WW2



## Royzee617 (May 24, 2005)

About time we had some more multi-engined machinery from those vintage years.


----------



## Beni (May 24, 2005)

Very nice!! Is the first time I can see a flying Manchester....cool


----------



## Royzee617 (May 24, 2005)

Good point - footage is all too rare of what wasn't an inelegant aircraft. Funny how it took them so long to fit another pair of engines. These days the thinking seems to be to subtract engines. Take for example, the B52 which has been under consideration for 4 turbofans rather than its usual 8 turbojets.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

it didn't take them long to "fit annother pair of engines" at all, and besides they did have to comletly re-design all the pluming in the wings and throughout the aircraft, could you have done it quicker??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

nice video too.........


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

Great vid Roy


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow. This is very interesting footage. They are indeed very rare if u ask me.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 9, 2005)

These days it would take them months to transform such an aircraft.
Mind they did a pretty good job turning a bomber into a fighter with the modern day lan, the Tornado. Took em a while longer tho. But like the Manc to Lanc they improved the look of the plane too!
I like the way the Lanc wing has a crank in it. Dihedral I think they call it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm amazed it was actually flying in the video clip


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

If you are talking about the wing angle in reference to the body of the aircraft, yes that is dihedral.


----------

